# Antler Work



## myingling (Jun 21, 2014)

Been workin on these between turkey calls finally got them done ,,,something different besides pot calls LOL

Buck Grunt and fawn distress call ,,,,made out of elk antler

(available if any interest )

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice looking calls Mike !


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Couple of winners for sure.


----------



## TMAC (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice work. Good looking calls. What I expect from you.


----------



## jmck (Jun 21, 2014)

Really fine looking work


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jun 21, 2014)

How hard does antler turn? I'm assuming it's not real easy, but you never know


----------



## myingling (Jun 22, 2014)

elijahhenry10 said:


> How hard does antler turn? I'm assuming it's not real easy, but you never know




Thanks ,,,no its not hard to turn lots of chatter till it gets turned round ,,,,hard part most times is getting the hole drilled nice and straight

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice calls by the way. Where did you get your antler from? I could try to find some around where I hunt, but based on the deer I see in season, all the antlers I would find would be too small to do anything with.


----------



## myingling (Jun 23, 2014)

check ebay and email the sellers most of them will sell it by the pound don't realy need buy trophy sets to just cut up


elijahhenry10 said:


> Nice calls by the way. Where did you get your antler from? I could try to find some around where I hunt, but based on the deer I see in season, all the antlers I would find would be too small to do anything with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2014)

Mike - Those are some fantastic looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

